# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Unas gaviotas.

## frfmfrfm

Cuelgo una foto para abrir el tema con vuestro permiso.
Esta foto la realice en el puerto pesquero de Chipiona, provincia de Cádiz
Gaviota de patas amarillas, gaviota argéntea (Larus argentatus).
Es un ejemplar joven.



Espero que os guste.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Preciosa imagen para comenzar, frfmfrfm; muchas gracias por mostrarla.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Una imagen preciosa, dos gaviotas, con la bandera nacional de fondo dando pabellón a alguna embarcación.

Muchas gracias  :Smile: 

Un saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Cuelgo esta foto que he rescatado de cuando estuve en Chipiona, si nos fijamos una de las gaviotas tiene una anilla en la pata, casualidades con todas las que había.



Un saludo a todos.

----------

